# Shift 2 Unleashed - Lenkrad Steuerung schwammig



## Crysisheld (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

ich probiere nun schon seit Stunden die Steuerung für Shift 2 in etwa so wie die von Shift 1 einzustellen. Im Gegensatz zu Shift ist das Geradeausfahren in Shift 2 echt nervig. Kein Auto verhält sich so in der Realität. Das ist so eine merkwürdige Steuerung - kann man das irgendwie ändern? Ich habe gelesen, dass es angeblich nach dem Patch besser sein soll, ist es aber nicht. Wie habt Ihr die Steuerung eingestellt? Ich habe benutze das Ferrari F430 Force Feedback Lenkrad. 

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hab das Spiel nciht, nur den ersten Teil - aber vlt. hilft es etwas, wenn Du die "Todeszonen" vergrößerst, damit nicht bei gefühltem "Geradehalten" des Lenkrads schon links+rechts-Befehle ans Spiel übermittelt werden, weil selbst ein Millimeter "links" registriert wird ^^

Oder isses beim Gas geben so, dass der Wagen unruhig ist/ausbricht? Dann vlt. mal die EInstellungen fürs Gaspedal checken, da kommt eventuell zu früh "Vollgas", so dass ohen TRaktionskontrolle dann der Wagen (realistischerweise) schnell ausbricht. bzw. falls DU die Traktionskontrolle aus hast, dann versuch es mal mit.


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Mai 2011)

Nein, das isses nicht. Das Fahrverhalten ist eigentlich ganz ok, aber die Karre schwanzelt so komisch hin und her. Hab beim ersten Teil ist es ganz cool zu fahren aber der zweite Teil fühlt sich seltsam an. Hab auch die Traktionskontrolle und Stabilitätskontrolle ausprobiert, das ändert nichts an dem hin und her rutschen, als ob man auf Eis fährt...


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Kommentar weiter, ist allerdings auf Shift 1 bezogen.
www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Service-61/Kommentare-zu-Artikeln-auf-wwwpcgamesde-13/Spieletest-Shift-2-Unleashed-im-Test

PS: Wieso kann man das Fenster zum Einbinden der URL in einen Beitrag nicht genauso ausführen wie bei der Vorschau?

Hatte ursprünglich einen längeren Kommentar geschrieben...


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Mai 2011)

Ne sorry, bringt nichts. Kann man die Physics aus Shift1 nicht irgendwie in Shift2 importieren, dass das Fahrmodell wenigstens wie bei Shift1 ist? Das umgewöhnen ist echt schlimm....


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Mai 2011)

Hier sind einige Mods zu Shift 2 aufgelistet:
www.nfsplanet.com/de/nfsshift2/files/

Die Vorletzte in der Liste ganz unten(Handling Minimod), könnte vielleicht was sein. Es wird aber empfohlen sich zuvor ein Backup zu machen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2011)

Also, um gewöhnen muss man sich halt so oder so - kaum ein Rennspiel ist wie das andere, da musst Du durch    NFS Shift fährt sich völlig anders als zB Most Wanted und beide wieder völlig anders als zB DTM3 und alle wieder nochmal anders als zB GTR2...


----------

